# An American anniversary



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

John Knowles Paine's Symphony No. 1 premiered on this date in 1876, in Boston. Many consider it the first successful American symphony. It still sounds pretty good.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

And here's his no. 2:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Cautious writing, with Brahms(1) and Tchaikovsky(2) influences. Nothing too original.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Like it rather than love it, but it's definitely worth a listen.

Paine made an unexpected convert when I first ordered my CD of this piece. The mail order house sent it to the wrong addressee, then had to write to me to apologise for the delay because he liked it so much he kept it and they had to get another copy for me!


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Not bad. Sounds exactly like Brahms, it's almost scary.


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

Like #2 a fair amount.


----------

